# Won’t start, Codes: P2535. P1682, P0685, P0686



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Oakes2014LT said:


> Recently I changed my water outlet due to it being cracked and leaking after I replaced it I poured some water on that general area to clean it off avoiding the PCM and battery, I plugged everything back in where it goes and then when I started it to drive home the check engine light was on and I didn’t think anything of it and was planning to check it the next day. It was about a 40 minute drive home from work and about 2 miles from my house it began to sputter and then just shut off completely. I got out checked under the hood, cat was glowing red so I tried to start it again and it wouldn’t start waited for about 30 minutes it started up and drove about a quarter mile and shut off again, so i messed with a few plugs(o2, coil pack, coolant temp, etc) it started again and I was able to make it home. That was last week. I got a code reader and the above codes were present. I replaced the ignition relays with OEM Relays from Chevy and the car still won’t start and codes are still present. It will not allow me to erase them I’ve tried. I need some help on what to do. I replaced the water outlet, coil pack about a year ago and just regular maintenance other than that. I’ve only had the car for a few years and still owe on the loan. I was a decent mechanic once upon a time I just never honed my diagnostic skills so anything helps. Thanks dudes.


Welcome Aboard!


At the very least you should take apart each connector and clean them with contact cleaner and blow them out with air and reconnect. You may have gotten anti-freeze in them. A dab of silicone/dielectric grease couldn't hurt either. Also pull your coil, re-gap the plugs and clean up the coil connections as well. Also check the fuses mentioned below.

Post in thread 'Catalytic Convertor Glowing Red Hot'


*P2535 Possible Causes*

Faulty Ignition Switch
Ignition Switch harness is open or shorted
Ignition Switch circuit poor electrical connection
Read more at: https://www.engine-codes.com/p2535.html

*P1682* Causes
Here are the most common causes of P1682:

Ignition Switch
A bad ignition switch is the most common reason that P1682 will occur. You’re going to need to test it before you replace it. It’s a pretty straightforward process. Here’s an article that covers everything that you would need to know about testing it.

Fuse Block
As the fuse block expands and contracts, it can eventually cause a hairline crack in the wire that runs from the ignition. A good sign that this is the problem is when the vehicle won’t start when the engine is hot, but it will once it cools all the way off. Here is a fantastic video that covers this scenario.

This is particularly common on the Chevy Trailblazer, GMC Envoy, and Chevy SSR. They all use a fuse block that is known to do this.

ECM
The ECM should be last on the list. It is possible a bad ECM could be the cause. At this point, it would be wise to take it in to a mechanic that is skilled in diagnosing a bad ECM.

read more at: P1682 GM: Ignition 1 Switch → Circuit 2 | Drivetrain Resource


Potential causes for this code, P0685*, *to set are:

A defective PCM power relay
A blown fuse or fusible link
Corroded or damaged wiring or wiring connectors (especially near the PCM relay)
Faulty ignition switch
Partially or totally disconnected electrical terminal at the ignition switch
Loose or corroded battery cable ends
Read more at: P0685 ECM/PCM Power Relay Control Circuit Open


Potential causes for this code,* P0686*, to set are:

A defective ignition switch
Faulty PCM power relay
A blown fusible link or fuse
Loose or corroded battery cable ends
Corroded or damaged wiring or wiring connectors (especially near the PCM relay)
Partially or totally disconnected electrical terminal at the ignition switch
Read more at: P0686 ECM/PCM Power Relay Control Circuit Low

This is from this website: Catalytic converter gets red and lost power cavalier loss....


There’s only one thing that will cause a converter to glow red. That is too much air and fuel. The most common reason is the engine is misfiring. If your engine is shaking, and does not have power, it is misfiring. The catalytic converter is not at fault.

When you replaced your spark plugs and coils, you also should have replace the ignition coil housing. It is known to mechanics as the "battleship". Spark produced by the coils has to travel along metal tabs to reach the plugs. It is common for this part to fail, and when it fails the spark jumps to other cylinders causing the engine to run very poorly. Replace this housing.

If the engine still runs poorly, more diagnostics will be needed. Do not continue to run the engine before it is repaired. If you do, you may have to replace the converter again. If you need help having this checked, a certified professional from YourMechanic can come to your car’s location to diagnose the loss of power in person and pinpoint what repairs are necessary.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

